# Really bad at maths



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

Hello guys

so forgive me for being really terrible at maths but can someone please tell me the sum to use to work out this brew ratio....

if I am being told that someone is brewing at 60g per litre how what sum would you use to work out how much coffee to use for 220ml of water?

many thanks and please forgive me!

ben


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

220/1000=0.22

60g x 0.22= 13.2g

Is the maths....

As a quick "is it in the ball park" check.

220 is roughly 1/4 of 1000 (250)

15 is 1/4 of 60 and 13.2 is pretty close to 15 so the maths looks OK (worth doing a rough "ITBP" first...


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

60grm a litre is a ratio of 1:17. So, divide 220grms - work in grms not mls - by 17 to get your dose weight.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

If it is just the math that you want its 22g. The sum is 60÷1000x 220. No idea what sort off coffer this ratio will make


----------



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

Many thanks for all the help

yes row I think your math me be a tad out?!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Beanben said:


> Many thanks for all the help
> 
> yes row I think your math me be a tad out?!


Yes Row maths is exactly the same as mine (just written differently) but his answer does seem odd....


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Beanben said:


> Many thanks for all the help
> 
> yes row I think your math me be a tad out?!


No, he's correct


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Ha, this is hilarious!


----------



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

Ok sorry aha!

im confused though! Where is the 22g from?

sorry for the ignorance!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> No, he's correct


Well his workings are correct..... it's the 22g I don't get :-(

Yours however I don't understand... 1:17??? :-(


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Sorry my math is right, its my answer that was wrong. No ides why I even used a calculator!!!!

It is 13.2g

sozz for he **** up


----------



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

Aha! I thought something was up! Cheers though yes row for the sum!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Yes Row said:


> Sorry my math is right, its my answer that was wrong. No ides why I even used a calculator!!!!
> 
> It is 13.2g
> 
> sozz for he **** up


<ahem></ahem>



Drewster said:


> As a quick "is it in the ball park" check.
> 
> 220 is roughly 1/4 of 1000 (250)
> 
> 15 is 1/4 of 60 and 13.2 is pretty close to 15 so the maths looks OK (worth doing a rough "ITBP" first...


Always worth a sanity check just in case of UFT!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

60g/l is effectively a dose that's 6% of brew water, simplify it by knocking a "0" off both so 60g/l becomes 6g per 100g, for 220g dose is then is 6g*2.2 (12g+1.2g = 13.2g) ...or if you're really bad at math stick to whole hundreds of g brew water. 12:200, 18:300 etc., but ratios ending in 50 aren't too much of a stretch either, 250g water = 6*2.5 & a 15g dose.

If an x:1 ratio is your thing, use doses that are multiples of 10 so 10g dose at 16.7:1 is 16.7*10 = 167g brew water. Again simplify by using ratios that end in a whole integer (16:1, 17:1 etc.). So 10:170, 20:340, 30:510 etc.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Or if you've got a smart phone you can just download the Hasbean app which has a handy brew calculator.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

The Ball park sanity check thing is about the only thing I actually learned in my maths tuition at school. In the days before we all carried calculators (phones) in our pockets, the teachers always used to insist we figured out roughly what order of magnitude answer we were expecting, cos it's too easy to punch numbers into a machine and assume the answer is correct without realising you've pressed a wrong button. As demonstrated above LOL!


----------

